# Rounded Corners wie in Indesign



## sight011 (3. September 2013)

Geil!

Das kam wohl ganz still und heimlich oder?

Da warte ich ja seit CS3 drauf 

Jemand eine Ahnung seit wann es das gibt?

Gruß


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2013)

Seit Photoshop CC, dieses Feature gibt es also nur zur Miete.


----------



## sight011 (3. September 2013)

Da ich miete - bin ich sehr begeistert!


----------

